# Rock City...my anniversary trip and My Engagement!!!



## brianne5499 (Sep 19, 2008)

These are some pictures of Rock City in Lookout Mountain, GA.  We went there for our 3rd anniversary (because it's the first place we ever went together) and stayed at the Chattanooga Choo choo hotel (Absolutely Fantastic Room!!) And to my surprise, He proposed!! :blushing: ) of course I said yes!  

Rock city is a marvelous place!  It's amazing views and perfectly manicured flower and rock gardens are certainly worth the trip! (so was the ring)







Fat Man's Squeeze





You can see Seven states from rock city...these are the flags










Goblin's underpass


















My ring...it has 5 diamonds down each side...The picture doesn't do it justice!!!


----------



## scubabear6 (Sep 20, 2008)

1ST Off Congrats!!!  Nice shots looks like a great place to go to take photos.


----------



## twozero (Sep 20, 2008)

i haven't been to rock city, but i have been up the incline railway and that was fun. unfortunately, it looks over the "industrial side" of chattanooga, tn.

congrats!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 20, 2008)

Brianne, what wonderful news!!   And what a gorgeous ring!

Looks like a lovely spot. I especially like the water wheel


----------



## MissMia (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement!!!!  What a beautiful place and ring!


----------



## skates94 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great photos...... We drive through that area when we go to Florida and now I think I need to stop and take some photos.

Also love your signature...... my wife is a nurse as well. Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## brianne5499 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

We're having our engagement Portraits done at Rock City and in the gardens at the Choo Choo so when we get those back, I'll post some...They won't be mine of course, but I'll be sure to give credit to the Photographer.  He actually gives you the copyright to the photos so I can have as many made as I want.  I'm going to use them on my save the date cards.


----------

